# Look at what I might be getting!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I put out "feelers" to see if I could find a registered doeling to add to my herd since I'm selling Heidi. And look what I found! What do you think?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I love her!!! Look at those markings! And a nice topline and gorgeous legs! I REALLY like her! Hope everything works out and you can get her! So pretty!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I would need to see dam's udder and sire's dam's udder before passing full judgement, but her chine looks weak to me, she could be longer in body, less ear control, maybe a tad more angulation. Nice rump.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is too adorable, I love her! I would get her if I were you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She's beautiful! I like Heidi too though. Love those spots!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

hornless said:


> I would need to see dam's udder and sire's dam's udder before passing full judgement, but her chine looks weak to me, she could be longer in body, less ear control, maybe a tad more angulation. Nice rump.


I've seen the dam's udder (still need to see the sire's dams though) but they don't have any pics of the dam's udder due to selling her. I liked her udder. It was smoothed in the fore maybe could stand a better medial but all the attachments looked pretty good. :thumb:

Heidi's okay, but I would like a registered doe, I know I could NOA her but I want a better quality doe. And I don't have the room to keep her AND another doe if I want to keep any doelings at all.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh, she's not registered? Well you could get the new doe and keep her too? Wait, that sounds like something I'd do. :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I like the spots! Can I ask what is meant by ear control? I really don't know much about Nubian's.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

now wait a minute im looking at two different animals here, are you getting the buck or the doe kid? In the first picture there is definalty an extra part on "her" look at the belly. on the buck kid i like his topline but he is posty and short bodied. the doe kid is very posty and steep rumped, she is longer in the body but there is very little brisket there, her legs are set too far foreward. 
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No it's the same kid, I asked. She just has a swirl right there from her navel. She's only 7 weeks old. 

Ear control means that they move their ears around easily. That's one of the things I don't like about Heidi and Lyrae. They can control their ears a LOT while Lyric has very little ear control. I'm not too good at explaining this.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I really like the ears on this doeling you're looking at. I would agree, lack of movement would be from longer and heavier ears which would be a good thing for the breed.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm she looks so different between to the two pictures, the spot on her chest is gray in the first and then white in the second, her body apears to have gotten longer, and the rump steeper. maybe they were taken at different times.
I dont care for her much other then her color, she is weak in the chine, a little steep and posty. 
she has a nice head and long ears. I dont know, i guess it really depends on how much she is and whot her lines consist of. and hat you are looking to do with her. I always tell people to buy the best they can afford. Its going to pay off in the long run.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I think it's just the way she's standing that she looks weak in the chine and everything. And one picture is of her left side while the other is her right side so she probably just has different colored spots on either side of her chest.
I think she has decent ears maybe could be somewhat better but I wouldn't say bad at all. And she comes from Goldthwaite lines. (which I've heard are good anyways)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

goldthwaite has some excellent animals. do you have a pedigree for her? What are her parents names? Im just extremely picky about animals, i think its because i maintain sucha small herd. It costs the same amount to feed an animal thats going to win in the show ring as it does to place at the bottem of the class. so i strive for the top of the class animals.
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going to have to agree with sparks879. It would be better buy better quality now, or later, then to buy this kid now. There are good breeders near you that have nice for sale as well (Dillls has two nice doelings cheap). I think she is an okay kid, but if you are looking for show quality then she is not it.


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok. This is not my goat, I've never met the breeder or the OP and have no opinion one way or the other on this Nubian. That said....I think it's time to point out the obvious here. I can't see how anyone on this board can look at those photos and tell this girl (Crissa) that the goat she has chosen is not now, nor will ever be a show quality goat. Are there any disqualifying faults glaring back at us from those photos? If you say that judging from this photo, the goat has a weak chine, that's not the same as "if you are looking for show quality she's not it." Maybe she is. Maybe she's not. Maybe she's a late bloomer. Maybe set up better, she's a lovely doeling right now. How many of us with websites walk right outside, set up a goat, snap a photo and never take a 2nd? My goodness, when I need to get a photo of a goat, it takes 3 tries just to get one that isn't blurry, let alone set up and polished. How many of us have ever said, or believed breeders who say "this photo does not do this doe justice"? Happens all the time.

I've been to a two or three ring show where the same kid, in the same ring, on the same day, with the same handler placed both FIRST and nearly LAST in a large class. Is it because neither judge knew what they were doing? I doubt that. They were both very experienced and well liked judges. It's because judging is subjective. Goats have good days and bad days as do exhibitors and judges. Some judges seem to feel one strength or weakness should be a deal-breaker while the next judge sees something else in that goat entirely. If everybody who has ever attended a show or audited a judges training or even obtained a license could look at a photo of a goat and tell a buyer where that goat would place in every ring for the entire length of it's showing career, there would really be no reason for anybody to ever walk into a ring, would there? And if you have ever spent a small fortune buying a goat off a beautiful set-up photo and a flashy pedigree only to get that goat home and see an entirely different (crappy) animal, you would understand what I mean. Please, let's try not to get too carried away. Sometimes a picture is just a picture.

Kristen


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Im not saying she isnt going to be show quality, im just pointing out what i dont like about her. I would be interested to see the pedigree on the animal. of course you cant judge a goat by a couple of photos and as a kid. However like i said i maintain a very samll herd, i dont have the room for a doe whom one i cant sell kids out of or two isnt producing. I am very picky about kids that i pick up. 
You are definatly right about placings, she can place dead last in one ring and then first or second in the next ring, its all in the matter of opinion from the judge and who else happens to be in the ring with you. 
im sorry if i offended you.
beth


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I strongly agree w/ bigoakfarm. Not trying to be rude, sparks879, but when you came on here you thought these were 2 different animals. I don't see how you can sit here and judge this goat on 2 pictures noticing how the goat in each picture was different and which was better. "you cant judge a goat by a couple of photos and as a kid", but this is exactly what you're doing.

Crissa, if you feel this is the goat for you and this is what you've been looking for, go for it. When she's a little older, if she hasn't grown into what you thought she should be, i'm sure it wouldn't be hard to sell her for the same $$$. She is a really good looking doe in my opinion.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

hornless said:


> I am going to have to agree with sparks879. It would be better buy better quality now, or later, then to buy this kid now. There are good breeders near you that have nice for sale as well (Dillls has two nice doelings cheap). I think she is an okay kid, but if you are looking for show quality then she is not it.


I actually already contacted Dill's but they have a guy who's buying all of their doelings. 

And I'm not offended at all. I asked for opinions on her and I got them. I have another doeling I'm going to look at to see if I like her any better. But they have to snail mail me the pics. But I'm pretty sure that I will probably be getting this doeling. :wink: And once we get the land we're hoping to get I'll be able to expand my herd with better goats. (hopefully from Dill's)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you will be very happy with her! And I hope everything works out with the expansion, that sounds really exciting.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gosh don't I know what you mean? Our place isn't very big and its a dry lot. I'd love having a huge open pasture for my goats. I hope that its at least flat unlike this property which is nothing but hills!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

well im sorry that i offended you as well. Sometimes you have to judge a goat by pictures. When you're shipping a goat across the country there is sometimes no way to see it. So i have learned to spot things in a picture to at least get an idea if i like the animal or not. I still think they two pictures she looks very different. The spots have changed color as they do in many other goats. But the length of body and rump angle look very different in the two pictures to me. if you look at the first picture there looks to be a sheath on the goat. Crissa says its a swirl of hair, and i will go with that. 
When asked for an honest opinion i will give it but im starting to think that i shouldnt give my opnion anymore. It seems that i get bashed down every time i do. just because i dont like it doesnt mean that the next person wont. But she asked for people opinions on the animal so that is what i gave. i gave the opinion based on the pictures that were given. that is the only thing that i have to go on here.
beth


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> well im sorry that i offended you as well. Sometimes you have to judge a goat by pictures. When you're shipping a goat across the country there is sometimes no way to see it. So i have learned to spot things in a picture to at least get an idea if i like the animal or not. I still think they two pictures she looks very different. The spots have changed color as they do in many other goats. But the length of body and rump angle look very different in the two pictures to me. if you look at the first picture there looks to be a sheath on the goat. Crissa says its a swirl of hair, and i will go with that.
> When asked for an honest opinion i will give it but im starting to think that i shouldnt give my opnion anymore. It seems that i get bashed down every time i do. just because i dont like it doesnt mean that the next person wont. But she asked for people opinions on the animal so that is what i gave. i gave the opinion based on the pictures that were given. that is the only thing that i have to go on here.
> beth


Please don't! Your critiques are some of the best on this board. I always find them helpful. If people ask for opinions they should expect that.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

sparks879 said:


> well im sorry that i offended you as well. Sometimes you have to judge a goat by pictures. When you're shipping a goat across the country there is sometimes no way to see it. So i have learned to spot things in a picture to at least get an idea if i like the animal or not. I still think they two pictures she looks very different. The spots have changed color as they do in many other goats. But the length of body and rump angle look very different in the two pictures to me. if you look at the first picture there looks to be a sheath on the goat. Crissa says its a swirl of hair, and i will go with that.
> When asked for an honest opinion i will give it but im starting to think that i shouldnt give my opnion anymore. It seems that i get bashed down every time i do. just because i dont like it doesnt mean that the next person wont. But she asked for people opinions on the animal so that is what i gave. i gave the opinion based on the pictures that were given. that is the only thing that i have to go on here.
> beth


Please don't! Your critiques are some of the best on this board. I always find them helpful. If people ask for opinions they should expect that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I feel the same way as Hornless. I WANT honest opinions. :type:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I said that I was NOT offended. I prefer honest opinions as not many people are giving them anymore. I appreciate the help. I'm still waiting on pics of another doe kid to see if I like her any better. If not I will probably get this doe kid and if she doesn't mature out like I think she should then I will sell her as a milker to someone and buy a doe kid from Dill's next year. I appreciate your opinion. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok guys I leave for 2 days and this is what I come back to. Honestly I am disapointed.

If you guys would think a little bit before you post from now on I would appreciate it.


----------

